# My response to Kelly Worden



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 20, 2013)

Greetings all-
[FONT=&amp]
Recently Datu Kelly Worden made a public statement about me on face book. I found his comments both insulting and false. I was quite surprised. Ive been nothing but nice to him for quite some time. I invited him to teach at the Modern Arnis Reunion Camp. Made a special trip to the Poconos to help him out and teach (for free) at his camp. Did a product endorsement on my Modern Arnis Minute of his Travel Wrench and tried to arrange a Datu reunion in Seattle so he wouldnt have to travel in his weakened state. Yet Im the one showing him no respect? I'm hoping that this is a misunderstanding that can be cleared up,but I don't feel that it is likely by the demeanor of his post. I'm only going to address a couple issues. 

The interview-
In August, I was the head official at the Pacific Island Tournament in Chicago.While I was there, I was interviewed by the staff of FMA Pulse. They told me that they would be editing the video and would post it on the net when they were done. A few weeks later, my fellow associates from FMA Talk Live scheduled Kelly to do an interview. I only found out about it the morning of the interview, but I made a point to be part of the podcast. My job on the show is to help people being interviewed feel more comfortable on the show. Seeing that Kelly had his own radio show, it was no surprise that he was very comfortable talking about himself. There was no need to say anything because he said it all himself. Furthermore after re-listening to my interview on FMA Pulse, I never brought up Kellys name nor made any references to him or any other Modern Arnis instructor.

There was no diabolical intent. No one was trying to set up anyone. The timing was coincidental. Anyone can reach out to the respective groups and find out for themselves. If he would have just called me before he went off on me, I could have explained it was a coincidence. Using his words, it would have been nice if he would have Manned Up and actually send me a copy of his post.Instead, he unfriended me on Facebook so I couldnt see what he wrote or reply.

"Presas Arnis"
I have explained this on the internet in the past, but it seems that I need to explain this one more time. I'm ranked by the Presas brothers in their respective systems. In Modern Arnis, I'm a 6th degree Black Belt and Datu. In Kombatan, I have the rank of 9th degree Black Belt and Grand Master. In both systems my rank and titles were awarded directly by the Presas Brothers. I teach both systems together and, to give both of them proper respect, I go under the banner of Presas Arnis. 

6[SUP]th[/SUP] Degree Promotion
Another issue seems to be about my 6th degree promotion and being awarded the title of Datu. I tested at the 2000 Michigan summer camp. Before the test, ProfRemy offered to promote me without testing in front of several of my Black Belts. I told him no, I came to test. At the end of the test, Prof. made a speech in front of ALL of the campers. He said that my test was the highest one in over 17 years. He also said it made me the highest ranked Black Belt in the US. These were his words, not mine. This was also posted on the official IMAF website. You can verify this by following the link. [/FONT]https://web.archive.org/web/20001006212437/http://www.modernarnis.com/news.htm[FONT=&amp]

Datuship
In addition to my belt promotion, I was also awarded the title of Datu. Prof told me because of my testing, I was now a Datu in everyone's eyes. I tested for my rank, not to become a Datu. Furthermore, the year prior, Prof offered methe title, and I turned it down. Kelly knew about it, because he called to congratulate me. During my conversation with Kelly, I told him I turned it down. [/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]Inheritor
Ive never claimed to be the sole inheritor of the art. We ALL are. But if you want confirmation that Prof. wanted me to be one of the people to help the art continue, just look at the will. Im included on the list that he wanted to form a corporation to continue spreading the art. The will has been posted on the net several times. It shouldnt be hard to find. BTW, I dont recall seeing Kellys name on that list.

[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]I could keep going on refuting Kellys claims, but I know it will just fall on deaf ears. Everything I posted is true and verifiable. Anyone can play the he said/she said game. Kelly keeps saying that everyone is saying things but it seems that everyone is keeping quiet. Maybe he should just speak for himself and let the others with concerns do the same. I could make a lot of the same claims. I travel the world teaching martial arts. I just got back from Venezuela and now Im off to the Philippines. And yes, there are many people whom havent heard of Kelly either. Furthermore, I could point out that he was never around. I started with Prof. around 1984. We never crossed paths until after Prof passed. Why? Maybe its because he left the Prof.  Of course when the Prof. was dying and soon after he passed, all of the vultures came out.

[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]If you read Kellys post, you can see a lot of hypocrisy. So let me ask a question. Kelly, what rank, if any, do you have in Modern Arnis? As we know,not all of the Datus are ranked in the art, so whats your rank and what certification do you have, if any?

[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]If anyone wants to talk to me, Ill be available after December 10[SUP]th[/SUP].My school number is 716-675-0899. It is forwarded to my cell phone when Im out of the building.[/FONT]


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 21, 2013)

Since I posted my response I've had people ask me what I was responding to, so I thought it best I post Kelly's statement to be fair. I was attacked publicly, I responded publicly, and now I'm done.

http://www.fmatalk.com/showthread.php?10606-My-response-to-Kelly-Worden&p=57625#post57625


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 21, 2013)

After review by the Steering Board and Moderation Team, this thread has been locked.  Any questions or concerns should be directed to a Steering Board member.

jks9199
Asst. Administrator


----------

